# i found the greatest deal ever



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

55g and 40g undernethe of it. comes with stand powerheads filters, gravel, hoods, EVERTHING EXCEPT WATER AND FISH. all for only $150 ..........and ill probably be able to talk the lady down to 125.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

go for it you've got to take up these deals when they come
dixon


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

great deal


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how come u dont have it yet


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

man I wish i could find a deal like that, ineed it, nice find







,you lucky sob.







just play'n


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sweet!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice!!!
Once again good evidence that you can get great deals by searching the internet or ads for nice second-hand tanks...









*_Moved to Equipment Forum_*


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Very nice!!!
> Once again good evidence that you can get great deals by searching the internet or ads for nice second-hand tanks...
> 
> 
> ...


 You can find anything on the internet, it's the 8th wonder of the world......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ion said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!!!
> ...


 Lol








Very true - F the other seven - Internet is all you'll ever need


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats a great deal!! I just came across a 100 gal w/stand for $70


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats to you both


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool deal


----------

